# Guinea Pig Cages Free To Good Home



## BLINKYBILL

Hello, I have 3 guinea pig cages which are all hardly used which are free to a good home. The one is a Nero 4 with stand, there is another which is a Ferplast medium size and a small cage as well all hardly used. Also I have guinea pig pellets, hay, sawdust, water bottles, hay rick the lot. My guinea pig had a stroke and I was so upset I just couldn't have another one but all these cages and accessories are freely given to anyone who would like them for their pets. I don't drive so you would have to collect them.

ALL HAVE BEEN GIVEN AWAY NOW, THANKS TO EVERYONE INTERESTED


----------



## thedogsmother

Hi, where abouts are you, I am desperate for a nero 4 stand for my hamster heaven. Sorry to hear about your little piggy


----------



## Akai-Chan

could you post some pictures of them please? What sort of bar spacing do they have any whereabouts are you?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Hi, where abouts are you, I am desperate for a nero 4 stand for my hamster heaven. Sorry to hear about your little piggy


It's a nero 2 stand that fits


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> It's a nero 2 stand that fits


Oooops please ignore my post BLINKYBILL:blushing:.


----------



## Jammy

BLINKYBILL said:


> Hello, I have 3 guinea pig cages which are all hardly used which are free to a good home. The one is a Nero 4 with stand, there is another which is a Ferplast medium size and a small cage as well all hardly used. Also I have guinea pig pellets, hay, sawdust, water bottles, hay rick the lot. My guinea pig had a stroke and I was so upset I just couldn't have another one but all these cages and accessories are freely given to anyone who would like them for their pets. I don't drive so you would have to collect them.


Please may i ask Where abouts you are ?


----------



## thedogsmother

Warwickshire, I think.


----------



## sammmmm

BLINKYBILL said:


> Hello, I have 3 guinea pig cages which are all hardly used which are free to a good home. The one is a Nero 4 with stand, there is another which is a Ferplast medium size and a small cage as well all hardly used. Also I have guinea pig pellets, hay, sawdust, water bottles, hay rick the lot. My guinea pig had a stroke and I was so upset I just couldn't have another one but all these cages and accessories are freely given to anyone who would like them for their pets. I don't drive so you would have to collect them.


Hello I know this is a bit of a long shot but Im replyin to see if you have any of the cages left, if so where abouts do you live because I have two gunieas and I would like to expand and buy some more, so will need another cage. If you could reply to me either way I would be very grateful
Thanks 
Samantha Potts


----------



## heatherdroach

hi my name is heather i saw ur post and was wondering if u still have any of your guineapig cages?
i have 2 and the female is about to have babies and their little cage just isnt big enough for the both of them plz email me back at [email protected] as soon as possible plz thank you


----------



## srhdufe

heatherdroach said:


> hi my name is heather i saw ur post and was wondering if u still have any of your guineapig cages?
> i have 2 and the female is about to have babies and their little cage just isnt big enough for the both of them plz email me back at [email protected] as soon as possible plz thank you


This is a very old thread


----------



## ds4973

Hello i saw your add i am in need of a guinea pig cage for are guinea pig henry. i am really sorry to here about your lost my lil girl got a guinea pig from here dad but he got him a little cage he is geting to big for it so if you still had them we would love to have them. he mean alot to us i never really like them will i was scard of him but now i love him so much we would be reallly greatful to you thank you for your time. you have a great day


----------



## Tigerneko

this thread is about 8 months old, doubt the OP will still have the cages or be posting on the forum.


----------



## MaryBolen

I am getting a guiena pig I was wondering where you were located


----------



## Paws&Claws

MaryBolen said:


> I am getting a guiena pig I was wondering where you were located


This thread is over 12 months old now... i think the OP wont have the cage anymore x


----------



## nlclarry

hi i would be very intersted ,where do u live?please let me know .sorry about the lose of tour guinea pig.hope to hear from you many thanks


----------



## Guest

nlclarry said:


> hi i would be very intersted ,where do u live?please let me know .sorry about the lose of tour guinea pig.hope to hear from you many thanks


This thread is 2 years old


----------



## Lil Miss

LOL its amazing how many people jump at the word free


----------



## zion12

BLINKYBILL said:


> Hello, I have 3 guinea pig cages which are all hardly used which are free to a good home. The one is a Nero 4 with stand, there is another which is a Ferplast medium size and a small cage as well all hardly used. Also I have guinea pig pellets, hay, sawdust, water bottles, hay rick the lot. My guinea pig had a stroke and I was so upset I just couldn't have another one but all these cages and accessories are freely given to anyone who would like them for their pets. I don't drive so you would have to collect them.
> 
> ALL HAVE BEEN GIVEN AWAY NOW, THANKS TO EVERYONE INTERESTED


Hello! I currently have some guinea pigs and they live in a very small plastic cage now and i was wondering if I can have that cage. I take very good care of my guinea pigs and they do need a good cage. Please help me, and i hope to get that cage soon! also contact me at [email protected]. thank you!


----------



## momentofmadness

zion12 said:


> Hello! I currently have some guinea pigs and they live in a very small plastic cage now and i was wondering if I can have that cage. I take very good care of my guinea pigs and they do need a good cage. Please help me, and i hope to get that cage soon! also contact me at [email protected]. thank you!


Hi there this thread is two years old so I imagine they have well and truly gone..


----------



## guineapigrneedscage

BLINKYBILL said:


> Hello, I have 3 guinea pig cages which are all hardly used which are free to a good home. The one is a Nero 4 with stand, there is another which is a Ferplast medium size and a small cage as well all hardly used. Also I have guinea pig pellets, hay, sawdust, water bottles, hay rick the lot. My guinea pig had a stroke and I was so upset I just couldn't have another one but all these cages and accessories are freely given to anyone who would like them for their pets. I don't drive so you would have to collect them.
> 
> ALL HAVE BEEN GIVEN AWAY NOW, THANKS TO EVERYONE INTERESTED


hello im here about ur guinea pig cagesare they still avalible? and ifthey are where do u live i would like to collect them 
thanks lily


----------



## polishrose

LOL do people not check the dates on posts?


----------

